# building a custom gaff



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

for our kayak wars team. _reel-wet_. build many many many rods but never a gaff. im doing a candy cane wrap on it, seen it done before but never tried it. it royally sucksssss. its taking forever. the wrap is about three foot long, it covers the entire length of the gaff. :thumbup:. Then ima do my first multi color weave of our logo(my default pic) in the middle. gonna be crazy. Ill post some pics when finished. :thumbsup:


----------



## USMCPayne (Nov 1, 2010)

can't wait to see it man! i have 3 rods in the works right now and one that i'm planning. gonna have to wait until I get back from CA to finish any of them though, so thats a bummer.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

this gaff is insane .i got the entire wrap done and am doing the weave tonight


----------

